# Musica italiana



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto riguarda la musica italiana quali sono i vostri gusti?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Poca roba, de andrè, Venditti e Battisti piu che altro


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Zucchero me piace assai..il resto quello che capita..

blu scommetto che ascolta adamo, jimmi fontana etc , insomma artisti della sue eta'


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Zucchero me piace assai..il resto quello che capita..
> 
> blu scommetto che ascolta adamo, jimmi fontana etc , insomma artisti della sue eta'



No Ice, io ascolto il Trio Lescano.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Battisti su tutti. Un genio.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Boh io sapevo che ti piaceva da matti biagio 

ehh convivendooo convivendoo
irisss tra le tueee poesieee

daiiii mw tutti insiemeeee

"quantaaaaaaaaa vitaaa c'e'''


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ice sei stonato anche se il testo lo scrivi solamente........


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

De André


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2012)

Adesso c'è poco, per non dire nulla.
Del passato i mostri sacri già citati.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Troppi. Dei geni. Quelli che sono nati nel passato intendo. Adesso dei nuovi dico Mengoni e Britti.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

De Andrè, Battisti e Mina


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2012)

Tenco!


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

CCCP e derivati,Massimo Volume,Diaframma,Faust'o

Tra le cose più recenti IANVA,Uochi Toki,Fine Before You Came


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Tenco!



Qualcuno vivo?


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Negli anni 70 abbiamo avuto gruppi in Italia in grado di rivaleggiare con quelli esteri per originalità e creatività. Osanna, Banco, Le Orme, Arti e Mestieri, AREA, Balletto di Bronzo, Perigeo, PFM, Museo Rosenbach...purtroppo molti di questi gruppi sono finiti ingiustamente nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

principalmente elio e le storie tese e battiato. 

poi qualcosa dei vecchi litfiba e bluvertigo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno vivo?




Perchè, i morti non valgono? 
Comunque tra i vivi direi (restando su roba mediamente conosciuta) i già citati Diaframma, Edda, mi sta simpatico Dente, i Verdena...


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Vero anche gli Elii, tecnicamente i più bravi in Italia insieme alla PFM


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

ruggeri sottovalutatissimo per me!!


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ruggeri sottovalutatissimo per me!!



concordo soprattutto per la prima parte della sua discografia


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> concordo soprattutto per la prima parte della sua discografia


anche negli ultimi anni ha fatto qualcosa di ottimo soprattutto rispetto a quello che gira in giro oggi(ligabue e vasco in primis)..ruggeri non ha mai avuto grande successo perchè si è sempre fatto i cavoli suoi e non ha fatto mai parlare di sè per cose extra musicali


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche negli ultimi anni ha fatto qualcosa di ottimo soprattutto rispetto a quello che gira in giro oggi(ligabue e vasco in primis)..ruggeri non ha mai avuto grande successo perchè si è sempre fatto i cavoli suoi e non ha fatto mai parlare di sè per cose extra musicali



Si sicuramente,ho parlato del primo periodo perchè il resto della produzione non lo conosco benissimo quindi non posso giudicare.
Vabbè quei due neanche li commento  Del resto parliamo di un Paese in cui Alan Sorrenti s ricorda per le ultime,imbarazzanti uscite e non per un capolavoro come Aria


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Ascolto solo Rap, quindi ti cito Club Dogo, Marracash, Emis Killa, One Mic, J-Ax, Noyz, Fedez, Inoki, Clementino, Fibra [quello vecchio, all'album Quorum] e gli ex Co'sang.


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

De Andrè su tutti, poi qualcosa di Battiato e Rino Gaetano 
Il faber definirlo un cantautore è poco, le sue canzoni sono delle poesie.


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ascolto solo Rap, quindi ti cito Club Dogo, Marracash, Emis Killa, One Mic, J-Ax, Noyz, Fedez, Inoki, Clementino, Fibra [quello vecchio, all'album Quorum] e gli ex Co'sang.



Killa e Fedez 
Come fai ad ascoltarli? Pure i Club Dogo, dopo "Penna Capitale" sono da schiaffi


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Killa e Fedez
> Come fai ad ascoltarli? Pure i Club Dogo, dopo "Penna Capitale" sono da schiaffi



Dogocrazia è stato un signor album, secondo me.

"Voi non siete come noi" un pò mi ha deluso, 3 o 4 canzoni a parte, invece "Noi siamo il club" mi è piaciuto un fottio 

A Emis mi ci sono affezionato, da Ketamusic ad oggi l'ho sempre seguito, flow devastante. La cosa che gli si può criticare è che gli argomenti trattati non sono sempre complessi, ma oramai quel rap li lo trovi solo nell'underground, anzi, forse nemmeno più li.


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

Bennato. Dei nuovi mi piace Renga come voce, poi Ferro a me piaceva molto i primi 2 album, poi s'è messo a far ******lle...nell'ultimo anno si è un po' ripreso


----------



## Cesco (4 Settembre 2012)

Punkreas..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Settembre 2012)

poca roba,tra gli italiani il numero 1 è sicuramente stato battisti,poi mi piace celentano(solo quando canta),ho ascoltato molto mango,cocciante,qualcosina di luca carboni,samuele bersani... i vecchi litfiba,vasco rossi e ligabue(prima che si montassero la testa)
Ah,dimenticavo i bluvertigo ed i primi subsonica,che fecero un album(microchip emozionale)sul finire degli anni 90 davvero fantastico,a cui pero' non seppero dare un degno seguito


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Musica leggera: De Andrè, Battiato, Rino Gaetano, Battisti, Matia Bazar, qualcosa di Celentano 
Rock: Litfiba (specie quelli dell'era new-wave), Verdena, Subsonica, qualcosa dei Bluvertigo e dei Marlene.
Metal: Gothic apprezzavo i Lacuna Coil e Theatres Des Vampires ancora oggi, Nu i Linea 77 anche se le ultime cose mi hanno fatto ****** e per quanto riguarda la roba Symphonic Intormentata quiete (grandissima band quest'ultima consiglio a tutti di ascoltarli). 
Rap: Da tempo non lo ascolto più, cmq sentivo roba di Neffa, Kaos, apprezzo Fibra fino a Turbe Giovanili e quelle poche volte in cui fa canzone serie, qualcosa dei Dogo (di certo non le canzoni che fanno adesso) e Bassi Maestro.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Ottobre 2012)

De' Andre gaber Battisti Battiato, andando sul più recente passato 883, Pausini, qualche canzone, luna-pop qualche gruppetino di quelli che saltavano fuori a san Remo- festivalnat non li venero ma non m spiace ascoltati mi divertono 78 bit velvet.,, mi piace molto tiziano ferro, poi gruppi alternativi bau stelle linea 77 punkreas , bravissima d voce anche Cristina dona pur non essendo il mio genere, verdiana zangaro, alina deidda..


----------



## yelle (18 Ottobre 2012)

dei nuovi, manco mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Battisti(grazie a mia madre).Il resto poca roba,anche se apprezzo qualcosa di Celentano,De Andre',mi piace la voce(stupenda,i testi un po' meno)di Giorgia e ogni tanto ascolto qualche vecchia canzone dei Litfiba!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno conosce il duo bucolico?


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ma gli Afterhours non piacciono a nessuno qua?


----------



## Prinz (18 Ottobre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma gli Afterhours non piacciono a nessuno qua?



presente. Anche se Agnelli come personaggio lo trovo un po' troppo presuntuosetto....


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> presente. Anche se Agnelli come personaggio lo trovo un po' troppo presuntuosetto....



Non è proprio un simpaticone ^^


----------



## Prinz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non è proprio un simpaticone ^^



Lo perdoniamo perché ha scritto grandi pezzi. Li vidi anche dal vivo lo scorso anno, ma se devo essere sincero non fu un concerto indimenticabile. Preferii i Verdena, che fecero da apripista.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

mio gruppo preferito in assoluto 883. Raccontano perfettamente con molta semplicità l'infanzia di noi ragazzi negli anni 90.Ho tutta la discografia originale, dal primo Cd del 92:Hanno Ucciso L'Uomo Ragno fino a Uno in +, ultimo disco targato 883. Poi si sono sciolti e Pezzali un pò ha perso qualche colpo nei testi 

Poi ci sono mostri sacri come: De Andrè,Battisti,De Gregori.

oggi ci tocca subirci questi pseudo rapper, i raccomandati di x factor o di amici


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Marzo 2013)

tranne rarissime eccezioni

edit: la censura l'abbiamo messa per evitare messaggi come questo. 
cerca di usare altri vocaboli, grazie.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Marzo 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dogocrazia è stato un signor album, secondo me.
> 
> "Voi non siete come noi" un pò mi ha deluso, 3 o 4 canzoni a parte, invece "Noi siamo il club" mi è piaciuto un fottio
> 
> A Emis mi ci sono affezionato, da Ketamusic ad oggi l'ho sempre seguito, flow devastante. La cosa che gli si può criticare è che gli argomenti trattati non sono sempre complessi, ma oramai quel rap li lo trovi solo nell'underground, anzi, forse nemmeno più li.


Ma parli per sentito dire? Cosa mi tocca leggere.. povero rap italiano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Caparezza, Mario Biondi(anche se di italiano ha pochissimo), rap italiano vecchia scuola(Bassi Maestro, Neffa, Kaos)e aggiungerei anche Tony Tammaro, un artista napoletano di musica demenziale.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

Tony Tammaro 

(da youtube)


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

io penso che la musica Italiana sia migliorata molto a livello strumentale, ma poco a livello di artisti

faccio un esempio, anni fa bastava Dalla, De Gregori, Battisti o il mitico De Andrè con una chitarra mezza scordata per trasmettere emozioni

adesso magari chiamano un grandissimo bassista e un percussionista ottimo, ma poi comunicano la metà

con questo non voglio sparlare della contemporaneità visto che di gente brava ne abbiamo tantissima lo stesso, però forse un po' di magie è stata persa


----------

